# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Fantastic turnout last week, anyone up for Thursday 2/23, happy hour?

## patchdad

Trying for a repeat, anyone available for a cocktail before dinner on Thursday?

----------


## andynap

You're killing me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## elgreaux

not available on Thursday but it's a nice idea...

----------


## shihadehs

we don't get there till the 23rd but would have been nice to meet fellow Philadelphians

----------


## andynap

> we don't get there till the 23rd but would have been nice to meet fellow Philadelphians



We will be there.

----------


## amyb

Great idea. Sorry we can not make it.

----------


## shihadehs

would like to cross paths with you Andy....

----------


## andynap

> would like to cross paths with you Andy....



We will set something up when we get there. Ellen is from Philly too.

----------


## tim

We could probably do Feb 23rd.

----------


## andynap

> We could probably do Feb 23rd.



Tim- how is the accessibility for handicapped at Carpe Diem?

----------


## phil62

I can answer that Andy. There is no problem. It is at street level. I would call it very accessible. 

Phil

----------


## andynap

> I can answer that Andy. There is no problem. It is at street level. I would call it very accessible. 
> 
> Phil



Merci

----------


## andynap

> We could probably do Feb 23rd.



We are in

----------


## SB HONEY

We arrive the 20 so the 23, if it comes to be, is good for us.

----------


## elgreaux

> Merci



I think there is one step from the street - but basically very flat and easy access. restroom on same level as well...

----------


## andynap

> I think there is one step from the street - but basically very flat and easy access. restroom on same level as well...



One step no problem. Thanks Ellen.

----------


## tim

I changed the date on the original post in this thread to reflect a Feb 23rd date.  Anyone interested in that date, please respond.

----------


## amyb

Thanks Tim-happily, we can make the 23rd. 
A&P

----------


## andynap

> I changed the date on the original post in this thread to reflect a Feb 23rd date.  Anyone interested in that date, please respond.



Where Tim??

----------


## tim

If there's enough interest, I'll contact Carpe Diem if that works for you and Phyllis.  If you prefer some other venue, let me know.

----------


## shihadehs

We arrive that day and will happily come by

----------


## andynap

> If there's enough interest, I'll contact Carpe Diem if that works for you and Phyllis.  If you prefer some other venue, let me know.



That sounds good. We can stay for dinner after.

----------


## didier

dda & I are on for the 23rd!  hopefully at carpe diem

----------


## elgreaux

carpe diem was nice, we will come by...

----------


## Suzanne

Noel and Joel are interested!

----------


## amyb

Audrey and the staff at Carpe Diem did a great job for the last gathering  that Libby and Lance organized. I hope the time is available and that they can take us again

----------


## cec1

I'm sorry that I cannot be there . . . but would like to add my testimonial to the job done by Audrey and staff at Carpe Diem -- so friendly, with great service, food, and drink prices!

----------


## didier

It might be a good idea to put this on the regular forum about the get together on 2/23, some people never look here and they might have an interest in joining.

----------


## LindaP

Love Audrey and Carpe Diem; we will miss you by 3 days  :Frown:

----------


## lloyd

Us too
PandL

----------


## SB HONEY

We're a yes for the 23.  Just waiting for location and time.

----------


## lloyd

> I changed the date on the original post in this thread to reflect a Feb 23rd date.  Anyone interested in that date, please respond.



At Tim's request,Pat just spoke to Audrey at Carpe Diem
She is very happy to host another reception next Thursday,February 23,from 6:00 to 7:30
Tim will collect numbers,and Pat will give Audrey the final count a day or two before the 23-
and,Carpe Diem is easily accessible

----------


## amyb

Great coordination there. Thank you so much.

----------


## tim

To avoid confusion about the date, I'm closing down this thread. Thank you to patchdad for inspiring us to organize this event!

 Please respond to the new thread in the Main Forum if you'd like to join us - 

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...b-23-6-00-7-30

----------

